
Ancient sword suggests Romans might have discovered America - kbart
http://www.bostonstandard.co.uk/news/local/startling-new-report-on-oak-island-could-rewrite-history-of-the-americas-1-7118097
======
AUmrysh
Or not:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/badhistory/comments/3xckcu/sword_fo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/badhistory/comments/3xckcu/sword_found_on_oak_island_suggests_cheap_replica/)

------
kbart
Actually, I find it perfectly reasonable to believe that during these hundreds
years of naval shipping, there were at least some cases of adventurous,
misguided or lost ships reaching the coast of Americas. What I don't
understand, what's the big deal about that?

~~~
AUmrysh
I believe it's possible, but I don't believe the show Oak Island is a credible
source for evidence of it.

------
imnotme
My thoughts are:

a) some lost roman ship luckily ended on the other side of the ocean, not
knowing where they are (if they made it alive) or;

b) a collector's ship just coming back from Europe devastated by a storm and
ended on the floor of the ocean.

------
DrScump
The Oak Island stuff seems to come up here every few weeks...

... and always from fake news sites. (Have you _ever_ seen a _legitimate_ news
site without any real contact information? In this case, there is a contact
buried at the bottom, but to a different domain -- and that domain is a dummy
for-sale domain.)

------
jkot
Oak Island == Hoax

------
gdilla
Inaccurate title. 1000 years before columbus, first nations people were
already living in NA.

~~~
kbart
It doesn't say they were the _first_ to do so.

~~~
gdilla
discover infers a first, unless it's qualified. Which the title is not.

~~~
kbart
So Columbus didn't _discover_ America too, because there were at least few
civilizations living there already. All continents (except Antarctica) have
their indigenous human population, but _discovery_ is often used from the
perspective of western civilization. It's only a matter of the point of view.

~~~
gdilla
That's right. And it's an outdated, racist and ethnocentric way of thinking.
We know better now than to dehumanize other civilizations.

------
venomsnake
Hardly anything new

if this guy could do it - why not the romans too

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Severin#The_Brendan_Voyage...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Severin#The_Brendan_Voyage_.281976.E2.80.931977.29)

------
realworldview
Hence pizza

